# Time for building a 30 x 28 garage



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Mark,
yes 15k is outrageous. Get yourself one experienced rough framing carpenter and then yourself and a few buddies. If you guys are reasonably adept and able to follow directions, once the pad is in and cured for a few days, you should be able to get the walls and roof on in 1-2 days, including sheathing, not shingles or siding, assuming you are using trusses. Garages are a fun project. Have the women do some cooking and make it a barbecue at the same time. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

A framing price on that is probably about $2000. A few years ago, I helped a friend build his 24x24 garage. It was him (semi skilled) myself, and one of my apprentices. In 10 hours it was framed except for the man door and windows. If you can find even one skilled guy, it will be worth the cost. A lot of the work is unskilled work. Good luck.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

What they said----One weekend with a BBQ grill going will get it framed and weathered in---

Siding and trim varies by type and skill---the roof? One day---Mike---


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

That's a little bigger then mine. Took me one day to lay out the block foundation and anchor it to the pad. One day for framing,one day for roofing and one day for siding and wrapping soffits. Had one guy helping except with the block. Slab was 3K hired out and the materials for the rest was just under 3k. Tax assessor liked it so much they jacked the property value up 12K:furious:


----------

